
Show HN: email-securely-app – Desktop app for E2E encrypted email providers - vl-y
https://github.com/vladimiry/email-securely-app
======
iatek
Nice, I can see this being very handy. Feel free to submit it on
[http://icodedis.tool.cards/](http://icodedis.tool.cards/)

